# Cast iron



## johnd (Dec 2, 2012)

Is anyone out there doing cast iron work with a cupola furnace? I am looking for sources
for fuel and information in the northern Ohio region.

Thank You 
JohnD


----------



## Tamper84 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry I dont have any information on casting or the like. But hello from another Ohioan!

Chris


----------



## Wagon173 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yea, one of the Gingery books is about cupolas and where to get the coke to fuel it.  I haven't read it and can't remember what it's called but I remember reading about it when I was looking into building an aluminum furnace.  I guess it's pretty easy to build and says it can yield about 600 pounds per hour but scares the pants off your neighbors if you don't give them fair warning.  So hopefully you don't live in the city as I'm almost certain that any city in the country has ordinances against them.


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 21, 2012)

John,
Much as I hate to do this, but if I could point you to another forum http://www.alloyavenue.com/vb/forum.php There are some very smart people on there and I think they would be of more help than what you may get here

Cheers Phil


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 21, 2012)

Check out "Lindsey publications" better hurry though they are shutting down in february!


----------



## Thornwoods (Dec 21, 2012)

I am very sad to see Lindsay closing shop 

I have built the Gingery furnace for melting aluminum and brass and had very good luck with it. The books are well written and easy to understand. I have always wanted to try melting iron, but just have not had the time )


----------



## Wagon173 (Dec 22, 2012)

They've already closed down, brother.  I tried ordering the one for the alcohol distillary and where to get the licenses to operate it for mechanical purposes and they said they weren't taking orders.  I can only hope someone else will pick up that torch and run with it.  They had some amazing books!


----------



## jfcayron (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.youroldtimebookstore.com/ carries all the lindsay books. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wagon173 (Dec 31, 2012)

jfcayron said:


> http://www.youroldtimebookstore.com/ carries all the lindsay books. :thumbsup:



My hero!  Seriously wish I could mail you a hug!  haha


----------

